
Bing Says 25% of All Searches Are Voice Searches - riqbal
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/bing-says-25-searches-voice-searches/163287/
======
TillE
> Before long, I would expect closer to 50% of all searches to be comprised of
> voice searches.

I'd definitely want data from Google before making that kind of conclusion.
More likely is that Bing isn't very popular, and so for a lot of people
Cortana/Siri/Alexa is their only usage of Bing.

~~~
hammock
Back on the envelope - on mobile so forgive no sources:

    
    
      150b Bing searches/yr (from 12% mkt share)
      -->37.5b voice searches
    
      500m iOS devices (ignoring Cortana/Alexa as negligible)
      -->75m have ever used Siri (15%)
    

Implies 500 voices searches/year or one or two per day, per Siri user. Seems
high

Edit: found a source on Quora that suggested 1b Siri queries per week. So it's
in the ballpark- since not all of those will be web searches

~~~
skj
As a Google voice user, I do probably 5 voice searches per day. Perhaps not
typical.

------
gjolund
What proportion of that 25% actually returned correct results based on the
users voice query?

Even though my phone supports voice search I never use the feature.

Not only do I not want to broadcast my search to the room/subway car, but also
rather not have to type my search again after it fails to understand me.

------
Grue3
And 25% of Internet Explorer usage is to download Firefox or Google Chrome.

------
gremy0
So a third of users at least test Bing voice before searching for a different
browser?

------
nck4222
I can't help but think a lot of this are in the mold of "damnit, no, stop
searching." \- at least in my experience.

Still this is a lot higher than I suspected.

~~~
myhf
Xbox One Bing Trolling

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvBwezmeW1M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvBwezmeW1M)

------
mhurron
"No Cortana I did not want you to search for Pizza places, I wanted you to
call Mum."

It's still a voice search.

/yes I'm a huge luddite with my phone and use only one voice command at the
end of the day, but I still see the above as being a non-trivial amount of the
searches.

------
jasonkostempski
Im guessing its kids that dont know how to read/spell/type with iPads and
parents that don't know how to change the default search engine. It would
explain the word count per search increase too.

------
herbst
That definitely says a lot about the minimal search volume they have.

------
amelius
And probably a large percentage of all searches are for physical items such as
keys or wallets.

------
croon
Inb4 20% of those 25% are mistakenly activated voice searches.

------
chrshawkes
Am I the only one surprised people actually use Bing at all?

